

Comparing the financial performance of Netflix vs. HBO - sutterbomb
http://iveybusinessreview.ca/blogs/lbolukhba2010/2014/03/07/comparing-the-financial-performance-of-netflix-v-hbo/

======
sentenza
Those "almost costless revenue streams" that HBO has abroad will be insta-
killed if Netflix manages to enter those markets.

We here in Germany (and much of Europe) are stuck in a world where Television
and DVD/Bluray are the only viable legal options for series and shows. This is
of course absolutely not what the consumers want, but a consequence of the
byzantine licensing structure that exists over here.

There are two ways in which this can flip almost instantly:

1\. The EU decides to end the bullshit and bans regionally limited licensing
deals, thus making the market much more accessible for all those VoD companies
that keep trying to break through.

2\. Netflix or some other major player muscles their way in.

If one of those two happens, then the bottom will fall out of the foreign
revenues of HBO.

~~~
DominicW
You do know Netflix buys region-exclusive content rights? This would hurt them
as well.

Furthermore, HBO only sells its content overseas. There will always be a buyer
- indeed there are more than ever. They don't really HBO Belgium to succeed.
They just need someone to buy their content.

